# Can you guess?



## Dave Martell (Aug 30, 2016)

What woods are being used? :spiteful:


----------



## daveb (Aug 30, 2016)

I know what tape is being used - do I get a prize?:groucho:


----------



## Godslayer (Aug 30, 2016)

I know the brand of oil. I also suspect some elder.b


----------



## apicius9 (Aug 30, 2016)

Woods all look the same to me 

Stefan


----------



## chinacats (Aug 30, 2016)

I'll try for Amboyna burl on #6...all look like they'll be badass.


----------



## buckeye (Aug 30, 2016)

Dave has forbidden me from guessing......something about having access to insider information.....oh well!


----------



## ThEoRy (Aug 31, 2016)

Tree wood. I win.


----------



## steelcity (Aug 31, 2016)

That's a lot of spa treatments right there.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Aug 31, 2016)

Hmm I think I see some snakewood from an unknown eBay seller and unstabilized spalted walnut 

:justkidding:



I think I see (dyed stabilized) box elder for sure, perhaps some maple and amboyna?

One thing I know is they'll look awesome can't wait to see pics :knife:


----------



## buckeye (Aug 31, 2016)

ThEoRy: You are right!


----------

